# When Will The Snow Fall



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

When will the snow fall here in Alaska? It seems like the OB has been winterized for so long and it's only November. I guess we can't complain to much, it's been a long time since we had a true Fall.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, heck, you live in the banana belt. Suspect Fairbanks already has a few inches.....


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I just got my daughter on the bus this morning and it was sleeting for the first time. This is our first winter in the "mountains"... of Pennsylvania - which I know are not REAL mountains. The weather guy said the other day that "it never not snows here in November" so we packed up the camper the last weekend in October. It's a good thing I'm a skier in the winter. It gives me something to look forward to while the camper sits winterized... unused...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

luv2camp,

It does snow osmetimes in Pa. I live maybe about 30-40 miles from you, and several years ago we had a wet, heavy snow atthe end of October. That made quite a mess since the trees still had thier leaves.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

It's snowing right now at the east end of Lake Ontario. It will be down into the 20's by this weekend. James


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

It already snowed here in Prudhoe Bay Alaska (remote work place). Our first snow came back in early October and stuck. We just had our first winter "storm" here yesterday with white out conditons, low visibility, 40+ mph winds, drifting snow and -20 F temps with wind chill. And this is just the beginning!!

I can't wait to get home where it's still "warm" in Palmer


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The first winter we lived in Fairbanks, the kids went trick or treating with snowsuits over their costumes. There was maybe 4" of snow on the ground. It went downhill from there. At one point during the winter it got down to 50 below zero for about a week, but it was usually a balmy 20 below zero. We loved it!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

z-family said:


> woke up this morning to a couple inches on the ground here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


92 and sunny here -- but we're still hoping for snow ...LOL


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Opened the door to take my dog out this morning and found the deck and ground covered with this cold, wet, white stuff!







Of course it's all melted now, but I guess this means summer really is over.







Good thing I already pumped the pink stuff through the Outback's water lines.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Flurries here a couple days ago...few inches up north.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

It has snowed here 3 times already. I'm not ready!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

It was frigid in Las Vegas this morning. Temp was 56 when I got up at 0530. Luckily it warmed up to 84 in the afternoon.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I remember last year this time we had plenty of snow. Had to take the little guy to the zoo on Halloween with a sled.

If the temps stay in the 30-40's like today who knows when it will snow.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

'tis the season......We had flurries in the Brentwood area this morning.

Eric


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, what do you know... It snowed!!! Now I pray that this will be a base for more to come. I can almost hear the whine of the sleds now...


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I was 11 years old the first time I saw it snow. We had to go to the mountains to see it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You guys can keep the white stuff! I was reared in Illiniois and saw plenty of it during my early years.

That's one reason I live in Texas!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Here in Memphis it has actually frosted twice. However we are still seeing highs during the day in the upper 70s. Our overnight lows usually don't get into the freezing until mid December. We will traditionally stay in the mid to upper 50s through December during the days. January and February gets cold here, but nothing like the northern states. My northern experience extends to Iowa, Illinois and I thought it was cold there but I know it is really cold further north.

I have winterized my Outback because I work retail and my schedule belongs to the company until after Christmas so I would not be able to go camping again until January. At that time I will try to get out about once per month to a local campground for a weekend. I can dry camp and use the campground facilities. That is one of the pleasentries of living in the South.

With that said, I still can't wait until Spring when I can get out on a regular basis. That's around March here.

While winterized I check out things online like Outbackers and preplan my upcoming vacations online.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We were supposed to get a dusting, stopping at around 10AM.

Welll... It's still snowing, have several inches.

Won't last long though as it is supposed to warm up this week.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Our First SNOW! OK, call me a kid in a candy store...









Have you ever driven in the country or in a forest right after a snow storm when it's peaceful, quiet and all white. Beautiful, right? Well, I can't help but be excited because we finally live there!









My snow pictures gallery


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

I like the snow, but I wish it had waited one more day. Our son had soccer playoffs this past weekend and finished their semifinal game in rain/sleet/snow, (what a bunch of mud puppies!) they adjusted to the conditions quite well and won 7-1. They were supposed to have 2.5 hours off and play for the championship on a field above Reading PA, the game was called off though, the field had 2 inches of snow on it. It's tough to build up like that, prepare and then stop, now they will have a makeup game at some point.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We're getting out 1st flakes here as I type. Started very small (that's usually an indicator of longer snows) and in just an hour we already have about 1/2" on the ground. The leaves have only really been off the trees for a few days but it has been cold - day & night - guess its time. GAME ON!!!

1. OB winterized = check
2. Tundra fits in garage = check
3. egregg's OB moved to Wolfwood for winter storage = check
4. Outside house faucets drained & turned off = check
5. Spa cover secured and ready for use = check
6. Firewood stacked / fireplace ready = check
7. Generator tested, filled, and at the ready = check
8. Driveway markers in & plow-guy called = check

OK. Guess we're ready. LET IT SNOW!!!!!


----------

